# CT lower extremity



## rsgregory (Apr 16, 2011)

When a CT scan of hips, legs, knees to feet are done in one session would it be appropriate to code 1 CPT of the lower extremity for the entire lower extremity or should there be a CPT code for each anatomical area of the lower extermity?


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Apr 18, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing one continous scan from Hip to foot which would be 73700 CT loewer extremity without.


----------



## LJ2009 (Apr 19, 2011)

*73700*

I agree it would be over coding to do each anatomical area plus there are not CT codes for doing it that way. Hope this helps


----------



## Rajebpt (Apr 19, 2011)

i would code only once as 73700


----------

